# 8 grouse and a squirrel.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Yesterday was a great hunt. I rode my bike about 12 miles, walked another 5 or so. I saw a nice black bear that never presented a shot opportunity. I must have eaten my body weight in blueberries, I discovered a new low-bush cranberry spot. I found a lake, saw a martin, and crossed the tracks of a pack of wolves (at least 4 in the pack). It is amazing what can happen when you get up before the sun.

Oh Yeah! I also used my new natty to tag 8 spruce grouse and a squirrel. Ranges from 8 yards to 20 yards. Some days I am just feeling it and it is like my miss margin is so small that I am not discouraged by a miss. For instance I was attempting to shoot one of the grouse in the head. I missed but my ball took one tiny feather off of the bottom of the bird's chin before the bird flew away. Another shot literally shaved the grouse's neck, and the bird didn't move. The next shot was right on the money. I was able to get some pretty good video footage. I will attach that below. Enjoy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting and beautiful scenery


----------



## Vulcan (Oct 28, 2011)

I really enjoyed the video. I wish we had grouse here in Mississippi. Also excellent shooting on the video.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love your videos!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I bet that the last one to fish in that lake was a bear.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Love it! And nice shooting


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Great shooting, what size ball you using for ammo, lead or steel ?

wll


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

flipgun said:


> I bet that the last one to fish in that lake was a bear.


You are probably correct! I bet there are mink and otter fishing in there too.



wll said:


> Great shooting, what size ball you using for ammo, lead or steel ?
> 
> wll


.410 cal. lead ball (10.4mm)


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That was a great video and great shooting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that's some good shooting.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

A very nice video, Lovely scenery. So green and lush. Great shooting. This is one of the best video's on the net I have seen so far. No annoying and childish music, very calm and quiet, beautiful. It look's like you had a great day out. Congratulation's Michael on a great hunt and thank's for sharing. I am a new subscriber to your youtube channel PK.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shooting, and definitely a beautiful place! Looks like Alaska when I remember when I was there 10 years ago. New subscriber looking forward to watching more of your videos.

Vince

Cheers


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Sweet video was a treat  some nice shots ther keep at them 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------

